# Judas Priest



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My birthday present to me!~ November 12th at the ACC! I have always loved Judas Priest! I have to go! Anyone else going?

This is one of my favorite songs of theirs! Cheezyryder turned me on to this song when I played with him and a few others down at the Rehearsal factory last year!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

they had a great metal tone in the 80's.
Tiptons solos are so under rated.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

i was considering seeing them in Vancouver this tour, but just couldn't pull the trigger on $165 per ticket.
first time I saw them it was $22. damn. i'm old.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Saw them twice in Winnipeg in the 80s 
And a few years back in Montreal 
Always a killer show 
Have a good one


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got two tickets at a steal. 2 for $100! There close to the floor! That's alright by me! I will have a blast. I used to go to a lot of concerts but then I figured I could watch what I wanted on You tube. That all changed when I saw AC/DC live just a couple of weeks ago. There is nothing better than seeing your favorite band live. I absolutely love Judas Priest. I want to see Maiden as well eventually.

- - - Updated - - -

Just the adrenaline, the vibe of the audience participants and dissecting what each member of the group is doing and how well it fits together!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Lola said:


> I got two tickets at a steal. 2 for $100! There close to the floor! That's alright by me!


wow, that's a different story! great deal


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Glen Tipton is definitely underrated! Give this solo a listen. Ya, he's the man!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Some floor seats in rows 1, 2 & 3 up on Ticketmaster now.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just pointing out to any last minute ponderers that TM just dropped a considerable amount of lower bowl seats to $39.50.

A considerable amount of tickets...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ton of tickets unsold for this one. Seen them at Rama last time so will skip, but there are tons of seats left for this one


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*JUDAS FUCKIN PRIEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HELL YES I WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!

it will be the 6th or 7th time seeing them for me. the metal gods still rule ftw!

me and darren are going, he bought my ticket back when i was laid off and he wanted to cheer me up. it totally worked.
_icing on the cake: _ last night was my last night on the night shift. day work as of monday. i hate workin nights. i can't practice or play much, and i barely see my family. i feel like no one gets my best. so for me, this weekend is starting out pretty dam good.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 










i just did the math on my post count. i'm avg 1/3 of a post per day. i'm slacking


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so friggin' tired! I have been working too much overtime! It sucks but it's money! I gave my ticket to my son's friend for his birthday. He just text me and said it was awesome. I would of loved to have gone. This was a normal day at work, time wise! Came home and ate and then slept. Just woke up about 1 hour ago. I need to retire!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dam lola you missed out. they put on an awesome show, as expected from the metal gods. mastadon was really good too. i screamed myself hoarse


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

right on


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The group will release Battle Cry, a live CD and home video set, on March 25, capturing its performance in front of 85,000 at last year's 
Wacken Open Air Festival in Germany. "Battle Cry" features the entire 15 songs set, including tracks from 2014's Redeemer of Souls album, 
while the DVD and Blu-ray feature three additional songs from a December 10 show in Gdansk, Poland.

Priest is currently off the road working on a new album after playing 130 shows in 33 countries while supporting "Redeemer of Souls."

The "Battle Cry" track list includes:
1.(Intro) Battle Cry
2. Dragonaut
3. Metal Gods
4. Devil’s Child
5. Victim of Changes
6. Halls of Valhalla
7. Turbo Lover
8. Redeemer of Souls
9. Beyond the Realms of Death
10. Jawbreaker
11. Breaking the Law
12. Hell Bent For Leather
13. The Hellion
14. Electric Eye
15. You’ve Got Another Thing Coming
16. Painkiller
17. Living After Midnight

Recorded live on August 1st, 2015 at Wacken Festival, Germany.

BONUS TRACKS
18. Screaming for Vengeance
19. The Rage
20. Desert Plains

Recorded live on December 10th, 2015 at The Ergo Arena, Gdansk, Poland.


----------

